

Ubuntu installed on my IBM BladeCenter E in my apartment - shapr
http://picasaweb.google.com/shae.erisson/UbuntuOnMyBladeCenter#

======
phoxix2
There was a time when getting Linux running on a standard PC/laptop brough
much joy ...

Now its all about running Linux on beefy servers, obscure embedded devices,
cell phones, clusters, and well, you name it.

Who knows what technology we'll have 10 years down the road, but lets hope
that the "YEAH!! I GOT LINUX TO WORK ON IT!!!!!" feeling never goes away :)

~~~
evilneanderthal
it's only a matter of time until i can write cron jobs on my rice cooker. then
i will truly know happiness.

------
climber
Is it just me ... or does "IBM BladeCenter E" sound much more impressive than
the little box in the pictures ...?

~~~
shapr
You'd be a lot more impressed if you stood behind it when the fans spin up.
And if you got to see all the lights in the house dim when it starts to draw
power. Or if you had to carry ~140 pounds of the chassis and two blades.

Or if you had a shell account on the HS21 blade with two quad core Xeons and
16gb of ram :-)

~~~
naikrovek
yeah, bladecenters are awesome.

------
iigs
The QS20 looks interesting, sad to hear it didn't work for you.

Do you have any good links for developing for it? The little bit of Googling I
did for QS20/21s just found glossy type info and few concrete examples of
things that you can do with it.

~~~
wmf
The QS20 uses the same Cell SDK as the PS3. It probably also runs the same
Yellow Dog distro. It's kind of pointless though since it's so expensive and
difficult to program.

~~~
shapr
I got seven QS20s for $700, so I was happy. Older Cell blades are more
affordable than you might think.

